# Jig touch up tent



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I make most of my jigs for the Spring Reef Bite on Erie. My jigs are all colored with powder paint, double cured for durability. Needless to say that constantly bouncing them off the reefs takes it's toll in the form of chipping.
Can't put on any more powder so I mix nail polish to match but I also want a more protective finish. The clear spray Acrylic paint is pretty tough but I didn't want to get it on the bucktail. Took a square of paper and punched a 1/8" hole in the middle then slit the paper from the outside edge to the hole.
Wrapped the paper around the base of the jighead and taped the paper overlap together. Was able to spray several coats of clear without ruining the bucktail.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I didn't know you were a closet basement lure builder!

Great idea. Do you jig for smallies with those, Shortdrift?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> I make most of my jigs for the Spring Reef Bite on Erie. My jigs are all colored with powder paint, double cured for durability. Needless to say that constantly bouncing them off the reefs takes it's toll in the form of chipping.
> Can't put on any more powder so I mix nail polish to match but I also want a more protective finish. The clear spray Acrylic paint is pretty tough but I didn't want to get it on the bucktail. Took a square of paper and punched a 1/8" hole in the middle then slit the paper from the outside edge to the hole.
> Wrapped the paper around the base of the jighead and taped the paper overlap together. Was able to spray several coats of clear without ruining the bucktail.


Clever idea. I don't know how durable Krylon is, but I think Devcon or E-tex might be more durable, and all you do is brush it on and let it dry before you put your bucktail on. Just a thought.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

cadman said:


> Clever idea. I don't know how durable Krylon is, but I think Devcon or E-tex might be more durable, and all you do is brush it on and let it dry before you put your bucktail on. Just a thought.


======================================================

I had used the epoxy final coat when I painted the jigs but I now use powder paint which seems more durable but still chips from the pounding. I use the nail polish/acrylic combo only as a means of getting a little more use out of the jig provided the bucktail is still in good shape. The clear Krylon drys fast and allows me to get multiple coatsi(3) in one evening. 
Thanks for the epoxy comment as I'm sure it will be helpful for those that prefer paint to powder.

I have used five minute epoxy on some of the streamer fly patters that I tie.
Works great. I have also added micro ballons to the epoxy when I wanted to build up a sandable head. The ballons were available in hobby shops the last time I bought a bunch, about eight years ago.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

vc1111 said:


> I didn't know you were a closet basement lure builder!
> 
> Great idea. Do you jig for smallies with those, Shortdrift?


====================================================

I have never really fished jigs solely for smallmouth but have "blundered"
 into many while jigging for walleye in eary May on Erie. Please understand that I am normally fishing eary Spring in six to fifteen feet of water and bouncing the jig along the bottom while casting. 
I do plan on trying some heavily weighted streamer patterns with the flyrod this Spring which may work out well for smallmouth.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> I have used five minute epoxy on some of the streamer fly patters that I tie.
> Works great. I have also added micro ballons to the epoxy when I wanted to build up a sandable head. The ballons were available in hobby shops the last time I bought a bunch, about eight years ago.


I have a question for you. What are micro balloons and what is their purpose or what are they supposed to do.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Micro ballons are (were) very small diameter, like dust, hollow foam balls that were used as a filling agent when added to an adhesive. You would mix them into the liquid material and then spread it to into a mold or an area that needed to be filled or built up. Depending on the adhesive used, it could be easily sanded. I would mix as much as I could into the five minute epoxy and use it in many ways. There were times that I would slow down the epoxy set time by adding a little alcohol.
Don't see why the ballons would not be available in a model airplane hobby shop unless they have been replaced by some other material. Might be able to make your own filler material by sanding some beaded foam material and using the dust. ???????


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Micro ballons are (were) very small diameter, like dust, hollow foam balls that were used as a filling agent when added to an adhesive. You would mix them into the liquid material and then spread it to into a mold or an area that needed to be filled or built up. Depending on the adhesive used, it could be easily sanded. I would mix as much as I could into the five minute epoxy and use it in many ways. There were times that I would slow down the epoxy set time by adding a little alcohol.
> Don't see why the ballons would not be available in a model airplane hobby shop unless they have been replaced by some other material. Might be able to make your own filler material by sanding some beaded foam material and using the dust. ???????


Thank you for the explanation. BTW nice looking bucktail jigs.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

nice looking jigs there shortdrift.I will cob some of those colors for later use


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Gotta love innovation. Nice job Shortdrift.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The streamers are beautiful, Shortdrift. Look like you use a variety of materials too. Post some pictures of the fish if you get a chance this spring.

These guys have me itching for some smallmouth and walleye action this spring. The blades and spoons they've been posting bring back a lot of memories from the 90's when Larry and I fished Erie very hard.


----------

